# Got me a Lincoln tonight.....



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just got this Lincoln. It was a barn find. The bike has a larger cross brace than I've seen. Was this a option? I also wondered what year. It also has heavy duty rims and brakes . The neatest part is the original cycle company tires!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thought this was a schwinn enthusiast site..:0


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2015)

Meh...


Gotta say tho, that's one hell of a bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 23, 2015)

1941

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 23, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Just got this Lincoln. It was a barn find. The bike has a larger cross brace than I've seen. Was this a option? I also wondered what year. It also has heavy duty rims and brakes . The neatest part is the original cycle company tires!




nice eames chairs


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice find!
Definitely a one year only 1941 with Lobell rims and heavy duty spokes.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Thought this was a schwinn enthusiast site..:0




 The Schwinn guys only get excited when its an unusual color combination.
 Black & Ivory without a tank is just blas'e

 Just kidding!
 Super nice bike! I've got one similar, and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 23, 2015)

What is it with guys that only show parts of a bike?  SHOW THE WHOLE BIKE PLEASE.  Roger


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> nice eames chairs




Ha yes I found them with that table my wife wanted to keep it so there it is.  thanks wow one year only neat.  Black is bland but they are getting harder to find in nice original paint condition these days I wish it had the excessories but plain Jane isn't bad looking though. Should be fun to ride. ��


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 23, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> The Schwinn guys only get excited when its an unusual color combination.
> Black & Ivory without a tank is just blas'e
> 
> Just kidding!
> Super nice bike! I've got one similar, and it's one of my favorites.



Anybody notice the hole in the handlebars?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 23, 2015)

Your bike looks like a 1942!
Painted lobdells, painted fender braces!
Nice looking!
Thanks for sharing!


cyclingday said:


> the schwinn guys only get excited when its an unusual color combination.
> Black & ivory without a tank is just blas'e
> 
> just kidding!
> Super nice bike! I've got one similar, and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice find! Do you have a better pic of the tire? Is it a Chicyco tire? I have an old Chicyco Super Service balloon tire but it has a different tread.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2015)

Actually the tire says chicycle super service on them.  And there is a hole on the bars.


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice great find


----------

